# λέει



## mariza (Mar 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα σας.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το _λέει _ στο παρακάτω παράδειγμα;

Αυτό το σημείο στίξης, λέει, το λένε interrobang.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 19, 2014)

Το πρώτο που μου έρχεται είναι supposedly.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 19, 2014)

Είναι εντελώς προφορικό αυτό το "λέει". Είναι αντίστοιχο του you know / let's say / he-she says θα έλεγα. 

Τώρα είδα και της Μελάνης και συμπληρώνω ότι και αυτό που λέει σωστό είναι, αν πάρουμε τη χρήση του "λέει" ως εσκεμμένη μέσα στην πρόταση και όχι ως έναν συνηθισμένο τρόπο έκφρασης στον προφορικό λόγο, όπως το "ας πούμε", δηλαδή όπως το εξέλαβα εγώ.


----------



## mariza (Mar 19, 2014)

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

η ομιλήτρια στο παράδειγμα που έδωσα ξέρει ποιος το λέει
νομίζω δε θέλει να αποκαλύψει το όνομα της πηγής
he-she says πιστεύω ταιριάζει καλύτερα με αυτό που θέλει να πει, μόνο που αποκαλύπτει το φύλο της πηγής (she says στην προκειμένη περίπτωση)


----------



## Irini (Mar 19, 2014)

Αν διαβάζει κάποιος από βιβλίο ή το ίντερνετ ή κάτι άλλο και μεταφέρει σε τρίτο πώς αποκαλείται σύμφωνα με το κείμενο, μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε "according to this" (according to him/her/them στο ίδιο σενάριο αλλά με ανθρώπους στη θέση του γραπτού).

Edit: Και γιατί να το αποκαλύψει; According to my source, according to the person I asked etc etc. Endless possibilities!


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Άλλη μια εκδοχή:

I hear this punctuation mark is called the interrobang. / I'm told this punctuation mark is called the interrobang.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 19, 2014)

Ίσως και _as far as I know / to the best of my knowledge_


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 19, 2014)

Και για να μην τρέχει να ψάχνει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, το interrobang είναι ένα σύμβολο που έχει μαζί τους χαρακτήρες "!" και "?" (έκπληκτη απορία δηλαδή).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Και για να μην τρέχει να ψάχνει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, το interrobang είναι ένα σύμβολο που έχει μαζί τους χαρακτήρες "!" και "?" (έκπληκτη απορία δηλαδή).


To γράφεις αυτό, dharvatis, σ' ένα φόρουμ όπου έχει ΗΔΗ συζητηθεί και η απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά; 








Απλολογίες: πυριτ(ιδ)αποθήκη και αποστρατι(ωτι)κοποίηση


Μα τα Αφροαμερικανός, Αφροαμερικανίδα, Αφροαμερικανή, Αφροαμερικάνα, αφροαμερικανικός & αφροαμερικάνικος υπάρχουν κανονικά στα λεξικά μας (βλ. λ.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012) και τη γλώσσα μας με απευθείας απόδοση του αγγλ. όρου Afroamerican.




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
—This punctuation mark, they say, is called the interrobang:








—Says who‽ 
—I'm not going to tell you. 

We've seen it before, you know. As for this one:






it's patiently waiting to be named.

Edit: Aw, come on, I'm still on the first coffee! :s


----------



## mariza (Mar 19, 2014)

Irini, Nickel, dominotheory και daeman, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις σας :)


----------

